# Millers Falls #2 parts



## crookedshack (Jan 17, 2008)

OK. I got the image to display properly. Sorry about that.

I just purchased a Miller's Falls No. 2 hand drill from ebay and the teeth in the chuck do not retract and close like they are supposed to. I took the chuck apart and this is what I find:









If anyone has information on what it is supposed to look like and where I might be able to get the parts to repair it please let me know. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

They say never get rid of anything, because you'll need it. Or someone else will. I had one of these forever. Decided I didn't need it after I got my cordless drill. You may be missing some parts. Does it say Patent-Persons or 660121 on the chuck anywhere? There was also a springless chuck put on some of the #2 drills, which is possibly what you have.


----------



## crookedshack (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Tim. Those parts do look a little different so I think I might have the springless chuck. A buddy of mine has one just like mine but we could not get the chuck apart. Of course we were not using the proper tool either so maybe I will buy a pin wrench and when he gets back into town we will give it another try.


----------



## jockc (Jan 17, 2008)

Joe,
I have a 2B version of the same type of drill. You are missing the 3 little s-shaped hooks for the chuck. You can get those from http://www.wktools.com/index.asp. You'll find alot of interesting info here, including articles on how to refurbish an eggbeater.

Jock


----------



## crookedshack (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Jockc,
I sent you an email about this, but I will post here too so that all know that it is now resolved. I should have updated this when I got the parts but a buddy of mine directed me to wktools after he read a Chris Shwarz blog about it. I ordered my hooks and within' minutes of receiving them I had a well-functioning Miller's Falls No. 2 egg-beater drill. Thanks for the response.


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

Why do I get the feeling that drill is older than I am?


----------

